# PS 3 Sessel



## Coonstar (26. Januar 2013)

hallo, ich habe vor mir einen Sessel zu kaufen, zum Spielen mit meiner PS 3. Ich saß bis jetzt immer auf der Bettkante oder auf meinem Schreibtischstuhl, was beides nicht sehr bequem war. Der Sessel sollte also möglichst komfortabel sein. Was den Preis angeht, habe ich mir eine Grenze von 400-500 Euro gesetzt, wobei ich denke, dass das locker genügen sollte. Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge?
MFG


----------



## Pixy (26. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube da bist du hier mehr oder weniger falsch:

a) *PC* GAMES HARDWARE
b) wegen a sitzen wohl die meisten hier am Schreibtisch und haben somit einen passenden Sitz
c) Der Thread dennoch lustig ist, wegen "Sonstige Hardware" 
d) Jeder handelsübliche Sessel es tun sollte (Ikea probesitzen) kannst den Controller ja zum Test mitnehmen, dann haben die Mitarbeiter von IKEA auch mal was zum schmunzeln
e) falls es immer noch nicht aussreicht, ins Konsolenforum gehen und nachfragen, allerdings sollte d ja wohl reichen.


Hoffe konnte helfen

Fährst am besten zu deinem Möbel Händler des vertrauens und beginnst mit dem Probesitzen, anschliessend bezahlen und Liefern lassen oder mit eigenem Wagen gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Coonstar (26. Januar 2013)

Hast ja Recht! Ich hab mir aber gedacht, dass sich bestimmt schon mal jemand hier Gedanken über sowas gemacht hat, und fragen kostet ja nixD Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort
Den Tipp mit IKEA muss ich machen, alleine schon um deren Gesichter zu sehen


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2013)

> a) PC GAMES HARDWARE


Is schon richtig, aber einen passenden Sessel zum zocken sehe ich noch als Gaming-Equipment an 

Wenns n teurer Sessel sein darf dann such doch mal nach Stressless 

Oder so nen fetten Sitzsack, die sind auch nice


----------



## Sunjy (27. Januar 2013)

Hey ho 

Genau das selbe Problem hatte ich auch

Ich hab mir jetzt diesen hier gekauft.  Google-Ergebnis für http://www.mh-matratzen.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/fernsehsessel-relaxsessel-hamilton-mca-leder-schwarz-1538.jpg


Absolut geil und Bequem kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## inzpekta (27. Januar 2013)

Es gibt ja auch spezielle Sessel:
BigBen Gyroxus Gaming Sessel (PS3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GAMING CHAIR "TOKIO", SPIEL-SESSEL FÜR PS3, XBOX o. Wii | eBay
GAMING CHAIR in Sofas & Sessel| eBay

Oder ganz extrem, sprengt allerdings etwas dein Budget:
Emperor 200: Zocker-Sessel für schlappe 45.000 US-Dollar - Gehobener Spielspaß für Gutverdiener
http://www.amazon.de/Hausche-Massagesessel-Relaxsessel-Sessel-Fernsehsessel/dp/B00580BKQA


----------



## Pixy (27. Januar 2013)

Also Stressless wie Robonator bereits geschrieben hat, ist in der Tat empfehlenswert.

Auf 30€ Sessel würde ich aber verzichten, da kann nichts anständiges bei rum kommen.
Schaue dir mal die von Stresslessan, oder eben bei einem Händler direkt.

Der BigBen schaut nicht wirklich gemütlich aus.

Der den Sunjy noch verlinkt hat, schaut so auf den ersten Blick gut aus, preislich wäre zwar dort alles ausgeschöpft, aber wenn dieser dann die ultimative Sitzgelegenheit ist, sollte er das Geld Wert sein.


----------

